# Gud infoe?



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2015)

Jest sharing some useful info...
1). all head tube (fork) threading is not the same (even when it is supposed to be).
2). all crank hardware will NOT interchange even when same bike.
3). all stem hardware is not the same thread/size.
4). all handlebars will not fit on the same neck, and visa versa.
5). all Fauber hardware will not interchange.
6). all sprockets are not same thickness, even when same design.
7). all seat posts (even though same basic size) will not fit in same post hole...believe me!!!
Sorry if this scares you...... 

Feel free to add your experiences.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2015)

What is gud?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2015)

Gud is the opposite of Bahd


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 23, 2015)

Bricycle, your comment only illustrates the premium costs for certain proprietary items. One size doesn't fit all – check before you buy!


----------

